# name in red



## Rose Pink (Jan 23, 2010)

At the bottom of each forum page is a list of people who are reading that forum ("currently active users"). While glancing at that today, I noticed one tugger's name was in red and I wondered why. It switched to the same color as everyone else when I reloaded the page. Just curious.


----------



## Makai Guy (Jan 23, 2010)

Rose Pink said:


> At the bottom of each forum page is a list of people who are reading that forum ("currently active users"). While glancing at that today, I noticed one tugger's name was in red and I wondered why. It switched to the same color as everyone else when I reloaded the page. Just curious.


I think your cursor must have been in that name's screen space, tuning the name into your currently-selected link, which shows in red.  Had you clicked on it, it would have taken you to that user's public profile display.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 23, 2010)

I can't give you a definitive answer, but in my case they are always people I have contacted by pm or email.


----------



## Rose Pink (Jan 23, 2010)

Makai Guy said:


> I think your cursor must have been in that name's screen space, tuning the name into your currently-selected link, which shows in red. Had you clicked on it, it would have taken you to that user's public profile display.


 
I can see that, when I place the cursor, the name turns red but the cursor wasn't on the name that time--the little hand was not there.



DeniseM said:


> I can't give you a definitive answer, but in my case they are always people I have contacted by pm or email.


This was not someone I had pm'd.

Guess it's just a mystery.


----------

